# new to the "carry"



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I am in the process of applying for a CCW and have purchased a G26 (not yet received). I've been around firearms all my life, so the gun part is not new. However, the "carry" part is. I have never even bothered to look into holsters or other forms of carry and have realized that I have no idea what I'm doing in that particular department.
Can anyone recommend an approach to figure out what kind of holster is going to work for me?

Thanks in advance.

Chris.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Click:

How to Buy Holsters BEST Holster Selection Guide, Choose Right Gun Holster for your weapon

http://www.lapolicegear.com/how-to-buy-a-holster-guide.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Most likely, you will want to carry a G26 inside the waistband (IWB), at roughly the 3 o' clock position (for a righty). It depends on your build and personal preference, but that seems to work well for most folks, carrying a double-stack pistol. It will be uncomfortable, no matter how you carry it, but if you are committed to carrying everywhere you go, you will eventually get used to it, and feel naked without it. Get a good quality, heavy duty belt for whatever holster you decide on.

Belt carry is the most comfortable for most folks, but hard to conceal without wearing a jacket. Ankle holsters and shoulder holsters suck, in general, although they do have their places, I guess. There is a rig called the SmartCarry that is worn under your pants, that is basically a crotch holster. It conceals a compact very well, and is not terribly hard to draw, from a standing position, but impossible from a seated position. It is fairly comfortable, though, except in hot weather.

If you are seriously committed to carrying everyday, you will likely end up with a variety of holsters (and guns, probably), because you will always be looking for something that is better than what you are using. I usually carry an XD45 Compact, on a CilpDraw (no holster, just a metal clip), IWB, 2-3 o'clock, but I don't recommend it for a handgun that does not have a grip safety (like the XD).


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply. You guys are throwing allsorts of new terms at me. I'm assuming IWB = inside wasteband. For the 2-3 o'clock reference, 12 would be belly button, right?

I appreciate the responses. I likely will not carry every day but would have specific tasks/trips were carrying would be a very good idea (havn't though much about weekend/regular life carrying). I guess I'll play around and see what fits. Hard to do much until the gun arrives...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Buy a good quality gun belt.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Chris_Linneman said:


> thanks for the quick reply. You guys are throwing allsorts of new terms at me. I'm assuming IWB = inside wasteband. For the 2-3 o'clock reference, 12 would be belly button, right?


That is correct. OWB = outside of the waistband, i.e. belt carry.



> I appreciate the responses. I likely will not carry every day but would have specific tasks/trips were carrying would be a very good idea (havn't though much about weekend/regular life carrying). I guess I'll play around and see what fits. Hard to do much until the gun arrives...


Most folks feel very self-conscious, carrying for the first time, and I'm betting that quite a few never carry a second time. I know at least a dozen people who maintain their license, but never carry.

Carrying a gun on your body requires a serious commitment, because it's a real pain in the butt. Also, when it gets right down to it, not everyone can commit to the idea of actually using lethal force to protect their own life or that of a loved one. It's so very easy to talk yourself out of wearing the gun, if you are just carrying occasionally, and that means that it will be no more than a lucky guess if you actually have the gun when you need it.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

> Carrying a gun on your body requires a serious commitment, because it's a real pain in the butt. Also, when it gets right down to it, not everyone can commit to the idea of actually using lethal force to protect their own life or that of a loved one. It's so very easy to talk yourself out of wearing the gun, if you are just carrying occasionally, and that means that it will be no more than a lucky guess if you actually have the gun when you need it.


Thanks for the comments. My primary motivation (actually what motivated my wife's insistance on the issue) is job related - I go out to places where people do illegal dumping (including meth lab reminants). I don't do this every day, but I would like to be armed when I do. I don't think I would carry in my office - just don't see a need for that. But as you say - never can tell when you'll need it.

In anycase, I can't do much until I get the permit... At least I live in a county that actually issues them.

Chris.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Fist Holsters Kydex material IWB holsters like the #3 model might be a good inexpensive way to start out. I used one to carry a Glock 19 for a few years and it worked great. I echo the sentiments about investing in a good heavy duty leather belt to more equally support and distribute the weight of the new addition around your middle.

Yes, 12 O'Clock would be the belly button position and then moving clockwise around your waist line like a clock.


----------



## ghettogunfighter (Sep 15, 2010)

I've carried CCW for years, I've had to "break leather" a few times. Only it wasn’t leather, it was Kydex. I carry an IWB Blade-Tech for my 229. It holds its form for re-holstering, you can adjust the cant, you can adjust the tension and best of all its relatively inexpensive. I’m sure there are leather holsters that do the same, and if I was carrying a high priced weapon I would probably use a pricey leather rig. But Kydex is good enough for my 229.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

here are 2 very good option and they are both quit resonable. I carry a 26 in one of these and a different gun in the other. Both are very comfy and easy to use. they hide you weapona dn make it a breeze to reholster. You will not be unhappy with

THIS ONE

or

The other one

Like Coudgar said bet a good belt.

good luck and always be safe!!!

RCG


----------

